# "got chips?" free windshield repair!



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

If you've got rock chips in your windshield, we can help! Precision Windshield Repair has been in business almost 20 years and we do the best work in the industry. If you have full coverage on your vehicle, your insurance company pays 100% of the fee with no penalty against your policy. If you don't have full coverage, we will discount the rate to $35. The repair is guaranteed for the life of the windshield and not to crack further. We are completely mobile and will come to your home or office. Please call 850-479-1724. Serving Mobile, Al. to Panama City, Fl. Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do y'all do replacements as well, if so I have 2 I need done.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I need your service*

Where are you located? I live in Orange Beach and work in Mobile. Just earned a chip on I-10 this week and need it repaired next week.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

We don't do replacements unfortunately. I recommend Merritt Glass (850-434-1668) and ask for Judy. Also Gaines Auto Glass (850-232-2186) does alot of used glass on older vehicles. I have guys in Mobile on Wednesdays and Thursdays and we can come right to your place of business. Please call 850-479-1724 for an appointment. Happy New Year and ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Old thread but you still do repairs? I have a rock chip, live out by Hurlbert Field, close to Okaloosa county line...if not anyone close?


----------

